# Startup Scripts and PYTHONPATH



## jrt03 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm currently running some python startup scripts on boot and was wondering the earliest possible place I could set the PYTHONPATH variable. I can get around this on a script by script by basis by utilizing the sys.path.append() function in python, but would like to set the variable properly system-wide at the earliest point possible on boot. 

Any tips?


----------

